# Pretty (Stampede) Dam Fast !!!!



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Contour | Stories | Pretty (Stampede) Dam FASTER !!! :ihih:


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Never found a long straight downhill stretch like that yet, I bet it would freak me out to hold sustained speed like that.

Was that you?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Never found a long straight downhill stretch like that yet, I bet it would freak me out to hold sustained speed like that.
> 
> Was that you?


Yeah, that's me..... :thumbsup:


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Never found a long straight downhill stretch like that yet, I bet it would freak me out to hold sustained speed like that.
> 
> Was that you?


Soquel-San Jose is straight-enough, long to hold 40+ for a good while. Probably steep enough to go 50 if it wasn't going towards the coast. More traffic than that road though. Likely if you go down you're a goner. Several local (bay area) roads that will let you taste 50 with tons of danger


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

dwgranda said:


> Soquel-San Jose is straight-enough, long to hold 40+ for a good while. Probably steep enough to go 50 if it wasn't going towards the coast. More traffic than that road though. Likely if you go down you're a goner. Several local (bay area) roads that will let you taste 50 with tons of danger


Oh coming down Northgate Rd from Mt Diablo there is a section where you can hit 40 for a bit depending on the wind and how tight you tuck, cant say im really a fan of going much faster than that though.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice vid. 
I also hit 40+ on Mt Diablo on North Gate and I know that's not a record. I'd like to hit 50 somewhere just to do it.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

plenty of east bay roads where one could easily reach ~50: Papa Bear hill on Bear Creek road; pig farm hill on Alhambra valley; NB on Palomares Rd; and of course South Park Drive in Tilden (but only in the winter).


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Chef Tony said:


> plenty of east bay roads where one could easily reach ~50: Papa Bear hill on Bear Creek road; pig farm hill on Alhambra valley; NB on Palomares Rd; and of course South Park Drive in Tilden (but only in the winter).


The cross winds on pig farm scare the crap out of me.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Chef Tony said:


> and of course South Park Drive in Tilden (but only in the winter).


Please don't - one tragedy is enough.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Los Trancos in Los Altos -- easy to get into high 40's some guys hit 50 (I tend to untuck around 47 as I'm not _totaly_ crazy. Climb Alpine (to almost the end of the pavement), left on Joaquin (1/3 mile of _steep_ 15% ave, 20% max), this means you've "earned" your descent 
WInd on through to Los Trancos and let her rip. Remote with almost no traffic.




Rhymenocerus said:


> Oh coming down Northgate Rd from Mt Diablo there is a section where you can hit 40 for a bit depending on the wind and how tight you tuck, cant say im really a fan of going much faster than that though.


----------

